
Ask HN: What Product to Build with Drones? - Byalpel
Hi,<p>My friend and I have 20 years of experience in conception and design of drones, missiles and several aeronautic equipments.<p>Today we are offered up to $1M to build an innovative product that would involve drones or equivalent.<p>What would be a great idea? We really liked the news about &quot;drones planting 1 billion trees&quot; or &quot;drones doing surveillance of sharks in the bays&quot;.<p>What else?
======
A_Parr
>What would be a great idea? We really liked the news about "drones planting 1
billion trees" or "drones doing surveillance of sharks in the bays".

Combine the two. "Drones planting 1 billion sharks in the bays"

~~~
Byalpel
Love it. Will start in California, we don't need this in Australia at the
moment!

------
ToFab123
Fireworks laser. One drone with tons of lasers on it that can paint amazing
colors in the sky. Maybe a cluster of these drones for added effects.

------
topmonk
Drones picking up trash would be cool, but maybe infeasible.

------
brudgers
Photographic/video lighting.

